

Invite Your Friends To Google+ With A Shareable Link - iamfedup
https://plus.google.com/103365801604763251648/posts/fZZqRLQHC5q

======
ThePinion
This is a pretty great addition to the invites system. Here's 150 from me you
can link your friends to:
[https://plus.google.com/_/notifications/ngemlink?path=%2F%3F...](https://plus.google.com/_/notifications/ngemlink?path=%2F%3Fgpinv%3DEu45-7RW0eg%3AhN0znOCV7Jg)

